# Installazione Gentoo: Segmentation Fault [RISOLTO]

## Simbul

Ciao a tutti,

da qualche giorno sto tentando di installare per la prima volta gentoo, purtroppo con scarsi risultati: durante la compilazione dei sorgenti infatti appare invariabilmente un errore di segmentation fault che mi fa uscire da emerge.

Insistendo (dal momento che l'errore sembra presentarsi in situazioni casuali) sono riuscito a compilare tutti i pacchetti scaricati con emerge system, ma mi sono arenato su X.org, che presto o tardi mi tira sempre fuori il segmentation fault. In effetti mi pare avvenga più spesso compilando pacchetti grossi, ma potrebbe essere una mia impressione o una semplice questione di probabilità.

Ho usato un LiveCD minimo 2004.2 ed ho fatto l'installazione da stage2 (ho un athlon XP e a quanto pare per questo processore lo stage1 non esiste).

Ho cercato in lungo e in largo, anche su questi forums, ma senza risultato. Ho provato ad eseguire memtest per 2-3 ore senza che segnalasse nulla. Ho completato proprio ora un badblocks che non ha segnalato nulla di anomalo. Tra l'altro non ho mai avuto problemi di questo genere prima d'ora.

L'unica cosa che non ho controllato è la temperatura della CPU durante l'esecuzione di emerge: se fosse un controllo importante, come faccio a metterlo in atto?

Spero che qualcuno sappia aiutarmi, thx!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> (dal momento che l'errore sembra presentarsi in situazioni casuali)
> 
> ...
> 
> L'unica cosa che non ho controllato è la temperatura della CPU durante l'esecuzione di emerge: se fosse un controllo importante, come faccio a metterlo in atto?

 

Mah, i segfault casuali sono con molta probabilitá dovuti a un problema hardware.

Prova a compilare con il case aperto, se il problema é la temperatura potrebbe bastare per dare un pó di fiato...

----------

## Simbul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Prova a compilare con il case aperto, se il problema é la temperatura potrebbe bastare per dare un pó di fiato...

 

Ho già il case aperto... d'estate sembra che eviti alcuni inspiegabili crash (solo sotto windows però). Anche per questo mi preoccupo un po' della temperatura della cpu...

----------

## Ciccio_

controlal che sia attivata e funzionante la partizione swap, anche a me dava segfault durante l'installazione, era la partizione swap disattivata...  :Neutral: 

mkswap /dev/hd*

swapon /dev/hd*

----------

## randomaze

Che processore Usi? Quanta Ram? Che CFLAGS hai scelto?

----------

## Simbul

Ho controllato la questione dello swap per essere sicuro, ma mi sembrava proprio di averlo attivato... e infatti continua a dare lo stesso errore.

Ho un Athlon XP 1800+, 256MB di RAM ed ho lasciato le impostazioni di CFLAGS di default.

Questo è il make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

USE="-gtk -gnome"
```

----------

## gutter

Prova un memtest sulla RAM. A volt ei problemi di segfault sono problemi di ram.

----------

## Simbul

Come dicevo, ho già provato a far girare memtest per 2-3 ore senza che segnalasse nulla. Inoltre cercando un po' di info in giro ho visto che memtest non è completamente affidabile, nel senso che potrebbe anche girare per 20 ore e non accorgersi di alcuni errori...

----------

## gutter

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Come dicevo, ho già provato a far girare memtest per 2-3 ore senza che segnalasse nulla. 
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  Scusa ma non avevo letto bene.

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre cercando un po' di info in giro ho visto che memtest non è completamente affidabile, nel senso che potrebbe anche girare per 20 ore e non accorgersi di alcuni errori...

 

Questo è vero, ma a volte è uno dei pochi modi per poter verificare se ci sono dei problemi di ram, a parte la compilazione ovviamente.

----------

## rust5

anche a me è capitata una cosa del genere. usavo psyco come indicato in questo post, e ho provato a toglierlo. risultato: risolto il problema

----------

## Simbul

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> anche a me è capitata una cosa del genere. usavo psyco come indicato in questo post, e ho provato a toglierlo. risultato: risolto il problema

 

psyco non può essere il problema perchè non lo sto usando per gli emerge... anzi a dirla tutta finora non ho praticamente fatto altro che emerge system, per cui non so quanto possa trattarsi di un problema sw.

Appena avrò il tempo necessario vedrò di far partire un memtest di qualche ora, anche se non nutro molte speranze in merito.

Nel frattempo se avete qualche altra idea...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Come dicevo, ho già provato a far girare memtest per 2-3 ore senza che segnalasse nulla. Inoltre cercando un po' di info in giro ho visto che memtest non è completamente affidabile, nel senso che potrebbe anche girare per 20 ore e non accorgersi di alcuni errori...

 

Non hai un altro banco di ram da sostituire con quello che hai inserito?

----------

## alemare

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho usato un LiveCD minimo 2004.2 ed ho fatto l'installazione da stage2 (ho un athlon XP e a quanto pare per questo processore lo stage1 non esiste).
> 
> 

 

Ciao non andava bene anche lo stage1 nella cartella x86???

CIAO ALEMARE

----------

## Simbul

 *alemare wrote:*   

> Ciao non andava bene anche lo stage1 nella cartella x86???
> 
> CIAO ALEMARE

 

Suppongo di sì. Però visto che ho un athlon XP ho preso direttamente lo stage corrispondente  :Wink: 

Non ho nessun banco da sostituire ai miei, che però sono due da 128MB. Al limite potrei provare a toglierne uno e vedere se il problema sparisce.

Non avendo avuto riscontri da memtest ed essendo questa un'operazione decisamente scomoda, pensate che ne valga la pena? Ho qualche dubbio...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Non avendo avuto riscontri da memtest ed essendo questa un'operazione decisamente scomoda, pensate che ne valga la pena? Ho qualche dubbio...

 

A me e' servita visto che dopo che memtest mi diceva tutto ok ho scoperto che il banco da 512 era bacato. Pero' vedi tu

----------

## Simbul

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A me e' servita visto che dopo che memtest mi diceva tutto ok ho scoperto che il banco da 512 era bacato. Pero' vedi tu

 

Ok allora proverò appena ho un po' di tempo.

Se mi dovesse dare ancora il segfault su entrambi i banchi singoli di ram saremmo punto e a capo, però: vorrà dire che sono tutti e due danneggiati oppure che il problema sta altrove?  :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Se mi dovesse dare ancora il segfault su entrambi i banchi singoli di ram saremmo punto e a capo, però: vorrà dire che sono tutti e due danneggiati oppure che il problema sta altrove? 

 

E' sempre qualche informazione in piu'  :Wink: 

----------

## Simbul

Ok ho fatto il test della ram... dovrebbero esserci delle leggi che tutelano la gente dal dover mettere le mani in case polverosi e pieni di cavi attorcigliati   :Mr. Green: 

In ogni caso è successo proprio quello che temevo: in entrambi i casi la compilazione si è arrestata per colpa del segfault. Ho anche l'impressione che in un caso il pc si sia riavviato da solo, perchè quando sono tornato a controllare dopo averlo lasciato tranquillo a compilare mi sono ritrovato un prompt preceduto dall'output del boot del livecd...

A questo punto potrebbero essere difettosi entrambi i banchi di ram, ma a occhio, e dopo tutti i test che ho fatto, mi sembra quantomeno l'ipotesi meno probabile.

Quindi, dove potrebbe stare il problema? E come faccio a controllare la temperatura della cpu durante la compilazione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I vari log non hanno detto nulla per la storia del riavvio? Io a sto punto proverei a staccare tutte le periferiche hd escluso

----------

## n3m0

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> ho un athlon XP e a quanto pare per questo processore lo stage1 non esiste

 

Lo stage1 esiste generico per x86 (c'e' la dir apposita sui mirror) in quanto da stage1 tu compili TUTTO il sistema, quindi non vi sono parti precompilate che andranno a far parte del futuro sistema (come con stage 2 e 3).

Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema, in precedenza (con altri SO) hai avuto altri tipi di problema che sono correlabili alla tua CPU o RAM?

----------

## Simbul

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema, in precedenza (con altri SO) hai avuto altri tipi di problema che sono correlabili alla tua CPU o RAM?

 

Si, anche se a dire il vero sono problemi tendenti al paranormale...   :Very Happy: 

Ho notato che quando inizia l'estate il pc inizia a crasharmi sotto win con alcuni giochi: in questi casi apro il case e faccio una bella pulizia per eliminare i chili di polvere che si sono depositati durante l'inverno... dopodichè tengo il case aperto per dargli un po' di respiro e questo sembra risolvere la maggior parte dei problemi (anche se qualche crash, se ricordo bene, avviene comunque).

Il fatto è che la temperatura potrebbe non avere niente a che fare con la cosa: al momento non ho prove ma solo coincidenze che mi hanno fatto pensare in un certo modo.

Peraltro ho già compilato qualcosa (sotto SuSe) senza avere mai problemi, anche se in effetti niente che occupasse il processore al livello di glibc o di X.org.

----------

## n3m0

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Si, anche se a dire il vero sono problemi tendenti al paranormale...  

 

Da quello che dici, sembra problema della CPU (vado per casi analoghi).

Ti faccio un'altra domandina: hai avuto problemi con programmi di grafica come, ad esempio, Phoshop?

----------

## Simbul

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Da quello che dici, sembra problema della CPU (vado per casi analoghi).
> 
> Ti faccio un'altra domandina: hai avuto problemi con programmi di grafica come, ad esempio, Phoshop?

 

Non sono sicuro di aver mai usato photoshop su questo pc... con gimp cmq non mi pare sia mai successo niente di particolarmente strano. Ho provato adesso a creare un'immagine 2000x2000 e a pasticciarci un po' su per vedere se succedeva qualcosa ma niente.

A che genere di problemi dovrei far caso per capire se è la cpu?

----------

## n3m0

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> A che genere di problemi dovrei far caso per capire se è la cpu?

 

Comportamenti che sembrano crash di programmi mal programmati, ma con software programmati bene  :Smile: 

Con CPU difettose, per mie esperienza, programmi "fidati" come Maya o Photoshop o lo stesso Gimp a volte mi andavano (o addirittura ci mandavano il SO) in palla quando si giocava con filtri, rendering e simili.

Il compilatore andava in segfault proprio come a te, soprattutto se sottoposto a carichi di lavoro troppo grossi e continui.

Altre cose simili.

----------

## Simbul

Ma con "difettosa" intendi surriscaldata oppure difettosa a livello di componenti della cpu?

Cmq non mi pare abbia mai dato grossi problemi... non più di quanti ne dia un qualsiasi pc, in ogni caso  :Wink: 

E cmq anche ora, se non fosse saltato fuori questo segfault installando gentoo, non mi sarei mai accorto che c'è qualcosa che non va...

----------

## randomaze

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> E cmq anche ora, se non fosse saltato fuori questo segfault installando gentoo, non mi sarei mai accorto che c'è qualcosa che non va...

 

Si, gentoo é particolarmente esigente con l'hardware.... dato che lo stressa a dovere necessita di materiale funzionante  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> anche a me è capitata una cosa del genere. usavo psyco come indicato in questo post, e ho provato a toglierlo. risultato: risolto il problema

 

Probabilemte hai un errore del file-system nell'eseguibile o nelle dipendenze di psyco (come me)....riemergi psyco e le dipendenze (ho in programma di farlo oggi) e dovrebbe andare.

PER TUTTI: NON TRALASCIATE GLI ERRORRI DEL FILE-SYSTEM CHE SONO FATALI IN TUTTI I CASI....

----------

## Simbul

Dal momento che il problema non sembra essere la ram, vorrei controllare la temperatura del processore durante la compilazione dei pacchetti incriminati... il problema è che non riesco a far funzionare acpi.

Faccio il boot da LiveCD con:

```
boot: gentoo acpi=on
```

ma durante lo startup mi dice che non riesce a caricare dei moduli (thermal.o e simili) e poi richiamando acpi si lamenta di non riuscire ad accedere a /proc/acpi (directory che in effetti non esiste...)

Qualche idea per risolvere la questione?

----------

## Simbul

Problema risolto (almeno temporaneamnte): ho spolverato il dissipatore della cpu ed ora compila tranquillamente.

Cmq mi toccherà comprare un dissipatore più potente...

Grazie per i vari consigli, cmq  :Wink: 

----------

